# iTunes Radio



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

After updating to the horrid new ios7 for my iPhone and the updated iTunes software for my 9 year old laptop, I discovered iTunes radio. I'm not sure if it was there before, but I really like it. I fell in love with Pandora when it released and have updated everything I have to accomodate it. After an afternoon of listening with iTunes radio, I am quite pleased with it as well. There is a broader range of music in at least the Electronic preset genre that I am listening to - most tracks I have not heard in the many different electronic stations I listen to with Pandora. I realize that this is Apple pulling me in to their empire with yet another product, but I have always been a fan of their innovations. Anyone else using iTunes Radio? What do you think so far?


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I too like it however I cannot keep a wireless connection when I am streaming it. I have no issues with Pandora, Spotify, Songza, Tune in or Slacker. Nor do I have issues streaming video with Amazon or Netflix.

I have these issues with both my iPhone5 and iPad mini. It happens at home, at work and even public Wi-Fi. I believe that there is an issue which Apple hopefully resolves.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Huh - I don't have that issue with mine at all. The only glitch I have found is that when I hook it in to the car stereo I have to push play twice to get it to start.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

No problems with it here either. I love it. Not only does it have IMO a far better interface, the quality is way better than pandora. I have a marantz receiver and it has internet radio that streams at 320kbps on some stations and that sounds very good. I believe spotify likewise has some content that will stream 320kbps as well. I think iTunes Radio is said to do 256kbps but I can't tell much of a difference between 256 and 320 to be honest. Pandora streams at a very low 64kbps so the lack of quality between that and spotify or iTunes Radio is quite noticeable.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Does the Marantz have iTunes in it's internet radio options, or do you bring it in HDMI from your PC?


----------

